# passwortschutz für externe hdd



## Homer79 (6 August 2009)

kennt jemand von euch eine möglichkeit, eine externe hdd irgendwie mit einem passwort zu verschlüsseln, ohne das ein tool auf einem best. rechner ist und an nem anderen dann nicht geht und ohne die daten in einzelne container zu legen. sozusagen wie ein hardwarepasswort. habe eine freecom tough drive, auf deren homepage steht zwar das diese soetwas hätte, aber nicht wie mans einstellt...
einige hdds haben ja dafür einen chip drauf, ob das meine nun hat oder nicht...keine ahnung...

hat jemand damit schonmal erfahrungen gemacht, vielleicht auch mit dieser hdd?

gruß


----------



## Cerberus (6 August 2009)

Also ich kenn das von den U3-Usb-Sticks. Behaupte jetzt mal ganz frech, dass dies auf einer hdd auch funktionieren könnte.


----------



## Homer79 (6 August 2009)

danke erstma
...aber das scheint nicht zu gehen, da die u3 software vom hardwarehersteller supportet werden bzw. installiert sein muss. (habsch so zumindestens rausgelesen). und mit dem tool challenger(zum verschlüsseln) hab ichs probiert, der meckert glei, das es kein u3 stick bzw. medium ist....


----------



## Cerberus (6 August 2009)

Du kannst die U3-Software auch selbst auf dem USB-Stick installieren. Kannst mal versuchen, ob das auch mit der hdd funzt. *Hier* gibt es die Anleitung zur Installation.


----------



## Homer79 (6 August 2009)

"...ist nicht sandisk kompatibel..." zumindestens so ähnlich....
schade geht nicht...


----------



## Cerberus (6 August 2009)

Ja schade. Aber einen Versuch wars wert.


----------



## Homer79 (6 August 2009)

danke trotzdem!!!
vielleicht hat ja jemand noch nen tip oder halt erfahrung damit...


----------



## jan820813 (6 August 2009)

Hallo Homer,
schau mal hier nach (Ist zwar für USB_Sticks, aber müsste auch für HDD gehen, wenn diese über USB angeschlossen sind): 
http://suche.softwareload.de/downloads/usb%20stick%20sperren/kategorie/li-freeware/os/preis/hs/sprache

Ich selber habe einen Stick von Kingston. Dort ist beim kauf schon eine Software mit auf dem Stick, die Daten verschlüsseln und sperren kann.

Gruß


----------



## Homer79 (6 August 2009)

@jan820813
danke, aber das ist ja auch ne art im container und irgendiwe nimmts blos das format weg (bsp. test. jpg -> test ) schreib ichs wieder in jpg ist auch so wieder da oder ich bin zu doof.
is aber auch nicht wirklich was ich suche.

ich dachte ebend an sowas, hdd oder stick in usb port -> autom. Passwortabfrage...
is wohl sicher wirklich nur mit ner hardwarimplementierung, also von haus aus möglich.
hoffe es gibt jemanden, der mich eines besseren belehren kann, wäre echt dankbar!

...dank auch dir trotzdem erstmal!


----------



## knabi (6 August 2009)

Ich glaube, es gibt zwei Generationen der ToughDrives. Ich habe auch eine 160er, die hat keinen Paßwortschutz. Bei den neueren soll der Hardware-Paßwortschutz im Explorer aktiviert/deaktiviert werden können. Ich wollte mir demnächt sowieso eine neue bestellen (die 160GB werden lanngsam knapp ), und dann werde ich's ausprobieren...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Homer79 (6 August 2009)

mh..da schein ich wohl pech zu haben...es gibt ja auch ein firmwareupdate...vielleicht installierts dann das ja mit? muss ich mal probieren...vielleicht kann man das ja auch nachträglich irgendwie mit installieren, hab aber halt auch nichts gefunden

und bei deiner jetzigen gibts das auch nicht sozusagen?


----------



## Waelder (6 August 2009)

Probiers doch mal mit : https://www.steganos.com/de/produkte/datensicherheit/privacy-suite/uebersicht/

vielleicht hilfts was

gruss Micha


----------



## Homer79 (6 August 2009)

hier ist man ja wieder von der speziellen software abhängig, da kommt man dann auch wieder nur an die daten ran, wenn die software auf dem jeweiligen rechner installiert ist...das wollt ich ebend grad nicht...
danke aber!


----------



## GAU (6 August 2009)

Es gibt Festplattengehäuse mit RFID-Verschlüsselung. Bei Tests von c't sind viele Gehäuse aber mit schlechten Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen durchgefallen. Falls es doch eine Softwarelösung sein kann, würde ich Truecrypt empfehlen (Freeware, kann auch komplette Laufwerke /Partitionen verschlüsseln) 

Gruß
GAU


----------



## Waelder (6 August 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> hier ist man ja wieder von der speziellen software abhängig, da kommt man dann auch wieder nur an die daten ran, wenn die software auf dem jeweiligen rechner installiert ist...das wollt ich ebend grad nicht...
> danke aber!



Zitat Hersteller :

```
[B]Steganos Portable Safe™ macht Daten sicher mobil![/B]

 Ihr Datentresor für unterwegs – auf USB-Stick, CD, DVD oder iPod®.
Praktisch: Sie brauchen keine Extra-Software, um einen Steganos Portable
Safe™ auf einem anderen Rechner zu öffnen.
```

Hab ich mich verlesen ?


----------



## Homer79 (6 August 2009)

sorry, das hab ich nicht gelesen!
ich werds mal probieren, Danke!


----------



## Waelder (6 August 2009)

Was ich stark finde ist : 


```
[B]Öffnen Sie Ihren Safe doch, wie Sie wollen![/B]

 Per manueller Eingabe, USB-Stick, PDA, Speicherkarte, Digitalkamera und
sogar dem iPod®. Oder über eine Bilderfolge. Oder Sie öffnen die
 virtuellen Datentresore mit Ihrem ActiveSync-fähigen Mobiltelefon 
über Bluetooth automatisch. Sobald Sie sich von Ihrem Rechner 
entfernen, schließt sich der Safe – selbstverständlich 
ebenfalls vollautomatisch.
```
Da werd ich auch mal schauen


----------



## knabi (22 Dezember 2009)

Nachtrag:

Meine neue ToughDrive 500 erscheint beim Anstecken zunächst nur als CD-ROM Laufwerk; beim Draufklicken bzw. durch die Autostart-Funktion wird ein Programm auf dem Rechner installiert, es erscheint dann die Aufforderung zu Passworteingabe, danach erscheint das Hauptvolume - alles bestens!
Noch besser: Wenn das Programm (heißt "Password.exe") auf dem Rechner drauf ist, kann man damit auch die erste Generation ToughDrives mit einem Passwort versehen, allerdings muß das Programm dann auf den Rechnern, an denen die Platte benutzt werden soll,schon drauf sein-sonst kein Zugriff...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## maxi (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo, habe früher auch das Steganos verwendet. Finde es für nromale Anwenungen sehr gut. Vor allem kannst du auch einfach damit ein Virtuelles Laufwerk welches geschüzt werden soll erstellen.

Ein aarbeitskollege hatte an seiner HD damals so einen Keyfinder angebracht. Sollte Sie einmal gefunden werden und bei der Post abgegeben bekommt der Finder 25 oder 50 Euro.


----------

